# Need to pick a few brains



## Harvest moon (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello
I'm new to this and looking to pick a few brains on what type of motorhome to buy. I intend to make it my home and set out on a adventure of and hopefully for a lifetime. If anyone can throw a light on the positives and negatives of certain makes of motorhomes, the frugality, the reality of life in certain models and of course how do you rate those cupboard locks and are they really necessary ?


----------



## Captain Biggles (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd say go for a 'low profile' model with an ALKO chassis, (for added stability, lower C of G and good rigidity) further than that, try and find the web sites of all those smilar people that have already done the same that you are planning. There are quite a few sites/blogs of intrepid explorer's, off-hand I cannot remember the web addresses, but I'm sure that there will be others on here who can remember some of the web sites concerned.

Have a great time!

Captain Biggles  :cool1:


----------



## Andys (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Harvest moon
I would look at a few people's blogs who have gone on the road for long periods, as a start have a look at ourtour or theworldisourlobster they have links to other long termers blogs. Each blog usually has info about their chosen vehicle. Good luck


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi and Welcome.

I would suggest that you " Hire " a few first.

Preferably with different layouts, that will give you an idea what you need and also what you don`t need as both are important.

You say you intend to " make it my home " ? i presume by that you intend on going Full-Time ?

Then it is even more important that you get it virtually right first time as whilst you can play around with the smaller things something major
like " Storage " will be a necessity rather than a bonus.

I wish you luck in your search but only you and you alone can decide what is best for you and your needs.


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 19, 2013)

For me it would be definitely a fixed bed type layout, and not one I have to climb a ladder into! We have  a hymer 644 it has rear fixed bed , dinette and good kitchen workspace....our friends also have one but with an 'L' shaped dinette arrangement instead of standard dinette...theirs is much better as its more of a lounge area, more social space...I've looked at many campervan but my friends layout, to me, is far the best But it is personal choice, there's no one answer fits all

You don't have to spend a fortune either, you can get a 94-95 hymer 644 with low mileage for around the 12k mark


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 19, 2013)

Harvest moon said:


> Hello
> I'm new to this and looking to pick a few brains on what type of motorhome to buy. I intend to make it my home and set out on a adventure of and hopefully for a lifetime. If anyone can throw a light on the positives and negatives of certain makes of motorhomes, the frugality, the reality of life in certain models and of course how do you rate those cupboard locks and are they really necessary ?




So many things to take into consideration,  the first thing I would say is to get a van that has a standard cab front, this makes the getting of spares a lot easies and a lot cheaper, standard headlight of eBay £30/£40, or as our fried ( who is on there second year traveling ) had to pay for a hymer headlight £1450, also bobby panels if you ever need them are far easier to get and fit if you are traveling about.

As for what type of m/h, every bobby has there own preference, and what suites on person would not suite another, for us we always have an end lounge as we spend a lot of time on wild beaches and other beauty spots and like an all round view, so we can take pictures. As some one else said the low line with the alko chasse is very good we tried one for a few years and it was great until we went of road on the beaches with it, and found it bottomed out.  You must take a long time looking and thinking, when you wont a m/h every one you go in looks great, and the temptation is to buy but don't, keep looking. A good way to see vans and find out things is to come to one of our meets, you will get allsorts of help and see a lot of different vans

        :drive:     :drive:


----------



## invalid (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I would always go for old technology, other words truck based, as can be repaired with lump hammer and screwdriver, also locals not likely to be too envious of your display of excessive wealth.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 19, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> For me it would be definitely a fixed bed type layout, and not one I have to climb a ladder into! We have  a hymer 644 it has rear fixed bed , dinette and good kitchen workspace....our friends also have one but with an 'L' shaped dinette arrangement instead of standard dinette...theirs is much better as its more of a lounge area, more social space...I've looked at many campervan but my friends layout, to me, is far the best But it is personal choice, there's no one answer fits all
> 
> You don't have to spend a fortune either, you can get a 94-95 hymer 644 with low mileage for around the 12k mark



I couldn't agree more. I'm embarrassed to say we bought an Elldis Autoquest 140, used it one weekend and then px'd it. Couldn't do with putting up and taking down beds twice a day. Bought a Lunar Premier H592 with a fixed bed and we love it. We made an expensive mistake so my tip is research, research. Listen to folk on here, buy magazines and go to your local dealers and look at as many vans as possible. There's always an element of compromise involved but for us a fixed bed is a must. 
Good Luck, Pat.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 19, 2013)

iampatman said:


> I couldn't agree more. I'm embarrassed to say we bought an Elldis Autoquest 140, used it one weekend and then px'd it. Couldn't do with putting up and taking down beds twice a day. Bought a Lunar Premier H592 with a fixed bed and we love it. We made an expensive mistake so my tip is research, research. Listen to folk on here, buy magazines and go to your local dealers and look at as many vans as possible. There's always an element of compromise involved but for us a fixed bed is a must.
> Good Luck, Pat.



We looked round dealers and then went to the Motorhome show that was at the Bath & West last weekend. 

We pick up our H592 in a weeks time, Can't wait. 

Mind you, first job will be to junk the split mattress and buy a memory foam one. I'm presuming that I should be able to cut the foam to shape & then alter the cover (I digress).


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well for me, if i was doing a world type trip, the last thing i would buy would be the usual white type thing. Look for a van convertion pref with rear wrap round lounge, easier to drive down many country lanes,more mpg. But if i where to live in 1 and sort of keep my travels to Europe and such like Scandanavia for eg, then a white type m/home would be the best option. Me personally if it where the big m/home thing, then a setee down one side a dinette down tother, and a pull downbed (aka a hymer).
But a lot depends on your budget as well.....Good luck, and keep us all informed.!

jt


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome and yes hire a few, expensive yes but very cheap in comparison to getting it wrong. 

Windows. New vans seem to have shrunk them. Something to (no pun) watch. We like to have a view and the small windows are not very useful for that.....

Water capacity. More important than you would think. 

PH


----------



## m30 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd be looking for something with a double floor with both fresh and waste tanks (both as large as possible) inside the floor space, that means you can go anywhere in any season. Walls and roof with good insulation, keeps you warm in winter (obviously) but also it suprising how much cooler it will be in the summer sun. The fixed bed issue works both ways, its convenient but adds to the length for the same amount of living space as a drop down or over cab bed. Old tech is good from a point of view that they are easier to fix, but equally older motors will have either done more miles or spent more years sat idle, both can add up to things going wrong. Spare wheel is essential, and storage space of coarse.
Budget will also be a major point in what you choose, i would look for something european, they build there motorhomes to be used, where from the English ones we've owned, the English brands tend to be better at sitting on campsites with hook up and a toilet/shower block for you to use.

Euramobil have a very good reputation, but I would say that because we have one

Stu


----------



## Byronic (Sep 19, 2013)

invalid said:


> Hi, I would always go for old technology, other words truck based, as can be repaired with lump hammer and screwdriver, also locals not likely to be too envious of your display of excessive wealth.



I would concur with you. But as others have said the OP needs to state a budget and just where he intends to travel too. But for sure the standard mass market product just ain't up to longterm ventures outside Euroland.
For a start anything under 3.5t will not cut the mustard, it will always be running at close or over MAM, not a good idea.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 19, 2013)

You are asking a question that has as many answers as people who answer. 

You don't say how many of you there are - it makes a big difference if you are solo or a family with kids. You give no idea of budget, a newish one might be best if you can afford it, but if your budget for the whole trip is say 10k then you will only have a couple of K for the van. 

How self-sufficient will you need to be? Can you afford regular sites for power supplies etc or will you need big batteries & solar or a genny to keep going? Will you be spending long periods in any given location (may be a chance of picking up work) or will you just keep on the move? 

Will you be sticking to tarmacked roads & westernised countries or will you be well off road in bush country & need to have 4wd & self recovery capability? Gas can be hard to come by in some rural places, consider paraffin or diesel cooker/ heaters. 

Good insulation is vital whether you are in hot or cold climates, but will you want heaters or a/c?

Start by understanding how & where you intend to use the vehicle - THEN you can decide what sort of vehicle you want & how it should be equipped.


----------



## Harvest moon (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the valuable feedback. Lots of things I need to have a word to myself about ! I'm going to travel the uk for at least 12 months...starting in Cornwall in November.


----------



## Harvest moon (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I took your advice and am now into my third week of being 'on the road'. I got me a Peugeot Autosleeper and love it. Not a great amount of space but enough for me! Just have to curb the wild partying :cheers:


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 20, 2013)

Harvest moon said:


> Well I took your advice and am now into my third week of being 'on the road'. I got me a Peugeot Autosleeper and love it. Not a great amount of space but enough for me! Just have to curb the wild partying :cheers:



Good for you, glad you are enjoying yourself. May be you should have gone down to southern Spain for the winter and saved the uk for the so called summer months  lol




      :drive:     :drive:


----------



## Smaug (Nov 20, 2013)

Good to get the feedback thanks, now where are the piccies & stories of your adventures!!!


----------



## Beemer (Nov 20, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Good to get the feedback thanks, now where are the piccies & stories of your adventures!!!



Ditto.. we want photos...:hammer:


----------



## invalid (Nov 20, 2013)

Ditto..But keep one eye out for the ice and snow.


----------



## Harvest moon (Nov 20, 2013)

Photos? ow do you do that? 
Confused but happy!
Ahhh just seen the link will work on that tonight as the wind rocks me van also working on the beginners experience of using that loo ;o)


----------



## ecobob (Nov 20, 2013)

invalid said:


> Hi, I would always go for old technology, other words truck based, as can be repaired with lump hammer and screwdriver, also locals not likely to be too envious of your display of excessive wealth.



I would as well myself, Personally I'm not interested in anything that needs to be plugged into to a computer to be diagnosed as it costs too much and is not always right. A friend of mine was once diagnosed with needing a new air flow meter at a main dealer, they quoted him in excess of £600.  Turns out he had a blowing inlet manifold gasket and was a little over £50 to fix in the end.
 I think the point is that if you find yourself in a remote place and in need of repairs then 'that bloke down the road' can fix it rather than the big main dealer miles away.


----------

